# Announcement: Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/announcement-canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/announcement-canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 14 May 2013</strong> – Canon today adds a new category to its range of high-performance super-telephoto lenses, with the introduction of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x</a> to Canon’s acclaimed L-series. The EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x features a flexible 200-400mm focal range with a fixed f/4 aperture, 4-stop optical Image Stabilizer and for the first time in a commercially available lens, a built-in 1.4x extender. These features combine to provide an outstandingly versatile lens for professional sports or wildlife photographers. A robust magnesium alloy design, environmental protection and specialised lens coatings also make it ideal for mobile use, combining with the finest quality optics to deliver exceptional results, even in the harshest conditions.</p>
<p><strong>Get closer to the action with superior image quality</strong>

The reach of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x</a> is boosted by its internal 1.4x extender, which is engaged or disengaged at the flick of a lever to provide an extended focal length of 280mm to 560mm – allowing photographers to get even closer to distant action. Ensuring the highest image performance, the optical design includes both fluorite and Ultra-low Dispersion (UD) lens elements, which help minimise chromatic aberration and eliminate colour blurring. Advanced anti-reflection SubWavelength Structure Coating (SWC) and Super Spectra Coating also reduce ghosting and flare. Thanks to the use of the latest optical technologies, image performance is unaffected when the integrated extender is used.</p>
<p>With a constant f/4 aperture the use of high shutter speeds to capture fast-paced action or a low-light scene is possible. A newly designed optical Image Stabilizer, which provides users with a four stop advantage, while IS ‘Mode 3’ applies image stabilisation only at the time of exposure – ensuring that photographers can pan with fast-paced action without IS overcompensating for movement. This feature is ideal for sports photographers, who typically have only a split-second to capture a subject in front of them.</p>
<p><strong>Powerful, flexible focusing</strong>

The <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x</a> features Canon’s pioneering ring-type Ultrasonic Motor providing fast, silent autofocusing. For those who prefer to fine-tune focus themselves, full-time manual override allows photographers to manually focus at any moment when using AF. The Power Focus (PF) mode also increases versatility during movie shooting with the EOS-1D C or EOS-1D X, enabling photographers to achieve an accurate pull-focus effect at one of two speeds, simply by twisting the focus recall ring and stopping at a pre-set distance.</p>
<p><strong>High-performance design for professional demands</strong>

Designed to answer professional demands for superior image quality and versatile zoom range, the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x</a> a boasts a premium-quality design befitting Canon’s industry-renowned L-series lenses.</p>
<p>The tough magnesium alloy chassis ensures that, despite the inclusion of the 1.4x extender, the lens is a similar weight to lenses of comparable focal length. Fluorine coatings on the front and rear lens elements also reduce the ability of dirt to cling to the lens surface, while a dust and water-resistant construction allows photographers to shoot in challenging weather conditions. The combination of outstanding optical performance, versatility, weight and tough construction will make it an essential part of any professional sports or wildlife photographer’s kitbag.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x</a> key features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Built-in 1.4x extender, for extra magnification when you need it</li>
<li>Shoot in low light with four-stop Image Stabilizer</li>
<li>High image quality using Fluorite lens elements</li>
<li>Fast AF with USM technology</li>
<li>Robust design for use in the toughest environments</li>
</ul>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>Focal Length & Maximum Aperture</td>
<td>Built-in extender at 1x: 200-400mm, 1:4.0

Built-in extender at 1.4x: 280-560mm, 1:5.6</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Lens Construction</td>
<td>Built-in extender at 1x:

25 elements in 20 groups (incl. 1 rear filter)

Built-in extender at 1.4x:

33 elements in 24 groups (incl. 1 rear filter)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Diagonal Angle of View</td>
<td>Built-in extender at 1x: 12°-6°10′

Built-in extender at 1.4x: 8°50′-4°25′</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Focus Adjustment</td>
<td>Inner focusing system</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Closest Focusing Distance</td>
<td>6.6 ft. / 2m</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Filter Size</td>
<td>52mm drop-In</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Max. Diameter x Length, Weight</td>
<td>5.0 x 14.4 inches, 127.7 oz. / 128 x 366mm, 3620g</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Preorder the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Lens from: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2004004.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQGF8H6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00CQGF8H6&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2013)

$11,799 for preorder. 

8 lbs. - a bit lighter than the 600/4 II but heavier than the 500/4 II.


----------



## J.R. (May 14, 2013)

Available from 29th May.


----------



## eml58 (May 14, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Available from 29th May.



Where did you spot this ??, in the announcement I couldn't find a release date, which i thought was amusing considering the Lens in the Original Announcement was supposed to be available December 2011.

I noticed DPReview has the May 29th date, but nothing from Canon that I could find.

And Canon are selling the Lens without a Case (The case is a $650 extra), first time I've seen that with a "Big White" and I currently own the 200/300/400 & 600, all came included with the case, strange indeed.


----------



## koreandrama (May 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> And Canon are selling the Lens without a Case (The case is a $650 extra), first time I've seen that with a "Big White" and I currently own the 200/300/400 & 600, all came included with the case, strange indeed.



Both BH and Adorama says the lens case is included, unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## dslrdummy (May 14, 2013)

Admittedly I would never want to spend this much on a single lense or piece of camera equipment, but I am struggling to see why for the convenience of having a built-in extender someone would pay so much for a relatively slow lense.


----------



## 9VIII (May 14, 2013)

Curious about the maximum magnification. B&H lists .15x, the same as the 400f2.8, but it has a much shorter minimum focus distance than the 400f2.8.

If the image actually warps that much in the last two feet of close focus I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Albi86 (May 14, 2013)

MTF charts look quite impressive.


----------



## eml58 (May 14, 2013)

Well it's up on the USA Canon site now, but still don't see a release date other than the one mentioned on DPReview.


----------



## J.R. (May 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Available from 29th May.
> ...



I received a confirmation from a friend who got the information from Canon France. 

On an aside though, in Europe France the lens is selling for priced at EUR 12,999.


----------



## Thyg0d (May 14, 2013)

J.R. said:


> On an aside though, in Europe the lens is selling for EUR 12,999.



Depends on where in Europe you live.. :-(
In Sweden the price is set at €14050 or $18450 including our lovely 25% VAT.. 
That so steep it's ridiculous, meaning that us amateurs will never ever afford it.. 
Not even used..


----------



## J.R. (May 14, 2013)

Thyg0d said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > On an aside though, in Europe the lens is selling for EUR 12,999.
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out ... I've edited my post accordingly.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 14, 2013)

Anyone found out the Min Focus Distance yet? We've had every spec leaked and revealed except this one...lol!
It's kinda important along with it's Max Magnification....


----------



## AvTvM (May 14, 2013)

MFD = 2 meters
magnification factor: 0.15x / 0.21x with extender

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/product/lenses/EF200_400mm_f_4L_IS_USM_EXTENDER_1_4x.do


----------



## eml58 (May 14, 2013)

Comparing this with the Nikon 200-400

The Canon Lens is 1mm Longer, and 140Grams heavier, which is remarkable really when you consider it has the built in 1.4x converter. Minimum Focal Distance is the same, 2.0 metres.

We wont discuss the price difference though.


----------



## Brymills (May 14, 2013)

Meh...

I'll wait for the MK 2 for the improved IQ.. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2013)

9VIII said:


> Curious about the maximum magnification. B&H lists .15x, the same as the 400f2.8, but it has a much shorter minimum focus distance than the 400f2.8.



The 70-300L and 70-200/2.8L IS II both have the same MFD and maximum magnification, despite the former being 100mm longer. Since focal length is specified at infinity, the 70-300L must have a lot more focus breathing, seems the 200-400L does as well.


----------



## Eimajm (May 14, 2013)

Silly price, 45% more than Nikkons offerring . If this was reasonably priced, around $7500 may have considered it, I think I'll rather save $1000+ and go with a lighter weight and longer reach 500mm, or a faster 400 2.8.


----------



## EchoLocation (May 14, 2013)

wow... just got home from dinner(live in China.) I cant believe this is actually announced. 
seems to be basically what we expected. It defiinitely seems awesome, but I'm never going to buy one.


----------



## jthomson (May 14, 2013)

I've been hoping that the rumoured price was wrong.
Nikon's 200-400 is less expensive than their 500mm f4. 
I was hoping Canon's price structure would be similar.

I like the concept of the 200-400mm 1.4x, but not at the price. 
When i get a big white it wil either be the 500mm f4 or the 300mm f2.8 with the 2xIIIl


----------



## Caps18 (May 14, 2013)

I would think that this lens would be the best 'wildlife' lens around. It might be heavy, but you can frame your shots quickly. And it would be easier to spot and track moving animals with the 200mm and then zooming in.

When I win the lottery tomorrow...


----------



## pierlux (May 14, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Admittedly I would never want to spend this much on a single lense or piece of camera equipment


I would, if I only could... but I can't, so it's not going to happen 



dslrdummy said:


> ...why for the convenience of having a built-in extender someone would pay so much for a relatively slow lense.


I wouldn't call the 400 f/4 combo "relatively slow", even if it was referred to a prime lens; I'd love a 400 f/4 IS prime. Being a zoom, I'd rather say the 200-400 f/4 is pretty fast. Price will drop considerably in a couple of years, anyway.


----------



## Plainsman (May 14, 2013)

...25 lens elements!

The effective fstop on this lens won't be f4 for sure - more like closer to f4.5


----------



## 9VIII (May 14, 2013)

jthomson said:


> I've been hoping that the rumoured price was wrong.
> Nikon's 200-400 is less expensive than their 500mm f4.
> I was hoping Canon's price structure would be similar.
> 
> ...



My thoughts are very similar, but this lens definitely has its place. One angle that could be taken in justifying the purchase is if the lens does as well as two separate cameras in following a subject through medium to long distances. That's probably $4K savings right there if you're someone who would be using two cameras otherwise.
Maybe a bit niche, but it's basically a no-brainer for anyone shooting sports during the day.


----------



## RVB (May 15, 2013)

Eimajm said:


> Silly price, 45% more than Nikkons offerring . If this was reasonably priced, around $7500 may have considered it, I think I'll rather save $1000+ and go with a lighter weight and longer reach 500mm, or a faster 400 2.8.



The street price will drop at least 2500 in a few months...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Curious about the maximum magnification. B&H lists .15x, the same as the 400f2.8, but it has a much shorter minimum focus distance than the 400f2.8.
> ...



It's a common issue with modern tele-zooms. It's one aspect (along with increased flare and bokeh nevousness) where primes tend to excel over zooms. 
The same focus breathing also happens with the Sigma 120-300 f2.8 OS to a large amount, about 20% taking it's real focal length down to around 240mm at MFD. The Canon 70-300L looses nearly 1/3 of it's focal length at MFD and is quite astonishly short....but it's IQ at that close focus is extraordinarily good, far better that my 70-200 f2.8 L IS II. I guess every lens is compromised somewhere in the design path. 
The new 200-400L has a few design questions, Canon have been very coy about releasing it's MFD / MM specs until now. I'm wondering if someone was to pop this new lens on a test bench and work out it's real focal length at MFD would be shockingly low. It may have the same MM as a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II, but a user would be twice as close to achieve it unless something is really compromised in the design in this particular spec. 
I think it's not enough to discount this lens as an admirable optic and one which can offer some serious wildlife and spots photographers a real world advantage, especially in harsh conditions. I just think it's not possible to create a "it has it all" tele lens. Lets face it, it's quite heavy, large and expensive compared to the new 500mm f4 L IS II. But it's a lot more versatile. 
I seriously doubt that this new Canon version isn't very different to the Nikon variation in this respect.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 15, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> ...25 lens elements!
> 
> The effective fstop on this lens won't be f4 for sure - more like closer to f4.5



Probably a t5 lens, like the Nikon version.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2013)

RVB said:


> Eimajm said:
> 
> 
> > Silly price, 45% more than Nikkons offerring . If this was reasonably priced, around $7500 may have considered it, I think I'll rather save $1000+ and go with a lighter weight and longer reach 500mm, or a faster 400 2.8.
> ...



Yes, because that's exactly what happened with the MkII supertele primes. 

Oh, wait...it didn't. : The 600 II did drop...by $200, a whopping 1.5% decrease. Woo hoo. The 300 II dropped a bit more. If you expect this lens to drop by 20% in a few months, I hear there's big bridge for sale in New York that might interest you.


----------



## ddashti (May 17, 2013)

At first this didn't seem like it was worth the price tag (compared to other lenses with a similar price), but maybe it really is. Improvement are welcome--within the next few years, that is.


----------



## jvth007 (May 17, 2013)

Here in the Netherlands, it is priced at € 11,999, same as the EF600 F/4L IS II. For that price I would rather buy the 600mm prime instead. Unfortunately it is too expensive for me anyway. 

J.


----------

